# How much would you pay...



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

For a stock 2010 800 Gade 39 hrs 300 miles

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'd say it's WORTH private sale around 7500-8500, a new 1000 is 10500 so take that into consideration.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Go to WWW.nada.com and look up the value. Thats what I do and its usually about right. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

So I better jump on this one for 6500 then huh

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

YES! 65 is a great deal



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

If u don't, that'll be crazy! Man that's one heck of a deal.....

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

He put it on eBay... ahole

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Anybody around Pensacola that can come up with the money before the eBay bid ends in 4 days it's on Pensacola Craigslist I talked him down from 7500 to 6500

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

